# Just bought a breeding pair



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

View attachment 123470
Well, just got the breeding pair I've been looking for for a while now, Mashunter18 hooked me up with one of his smaller pairs. They are proven, and just bred last week for him. Happiest day in a while for me. Let's hope I have a little success. I will post pics soon, these guys are beautiful. Went ahead and threw the two I thought were going to breed a few months ago in with them. Maybe I will end up with another female. Fingers crossed.









Thanks Mash

Enlarge the pic.

View attachment 123475


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Glad to hear you got your fish...Mashunter is the man!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

congrats!! welcome to my nightmare.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

:laugh: soon your not gunna want to have them but awsome pick up


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey guys, here is a pic. 2 are the breeding pair, and the other 2 are mine I am trying to prove as well. Hopefully I got another female.

Any suggestion tank wise. Deco, etc.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Beautiful tank! Wouldnt change a thing.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

awsome set up, good luck with the baby fry! If they or should I say When they breed Please let me know and I would love to buy some of them off you


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new additions Leasure!!!!!!Beautiful tank too man!!!


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats on the pair. Make some babies


----------

